# Looking for a P226 stainless frame!



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

Hey guys, I've been trying to find a P226 stainless frame finished in black nitron.

The only frames I can find ANYWHERE are the hard annodized aluminum ones. There are a few stainless frames kicking around, but I really want the black nitron coating instead of the shiny stainless.

Trying to find a stainless frame finished in black nitron that does NOT have a beaver tail. I suppose if it did have a beavertail, I could grind it off with a file >.<

Anyone? Used or new, yours or one you know of..?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Don't think that was ever a factory option. All the stainless framed 226s I've ever seen have been 226 Elites which means beaver tail. Also, all the stainless steel framed 226s I've seen have been in bare stainless, not Nitron.

Your best bet is to get a 226 in stainless (leave the beaver tail intact) and get it refinished.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> Don't think that was ever a factory option. All the stainless framed 226s I've ever seen have been 226 Elites which means beaver tail. Also, all the stainless steel framed 226s I've seen have been in bare stainless, not Nitron.
> 
> Your best bet is to get a 226 in stainless (leave the beaver tail intact) and get it refinished.


P226 Black Stainless

^^^^ If you click on 'specifications' you can see that the frame is advertised as stainless/nitron.

I know of a stainless/nitron-framed 226 chambered in .40, personally. They do exist.

Just can't figure out where.


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

Well look at that, learn something new every day. A very rare bird indeed. 

Looks like it was new in 2011, not sure if it's in current production or not. Might need to be a special order item. 

I've "heard" (treat this as hear-say) that Sig is so backed up that they are only making the standard P Series pistols and not many of the more custom options.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

^^^ correct. Now then -- you can choose to believe this or not. I'm just the internet.

However I've been in contact with the new exeter stateside sig facility, and they have been averaging one shipment from germany every few months. A year in which they get 6 shipments from germany is considered a "good" year. And they are indeed shipping the firearms with a single magazine and a paper "voucher" for a second because they cannot keep up the production that fast. Most of the more common pieces are available with minimum wait time, such as the mosquito etc. 

Sig has recently changed their part numbers for many of their more complicated setups -- I suspect in a corporate attempt to keep the average gun enthusiast "off" the more complicated/rare pieces. I won't say any more about that.

Things are slow on the germany side, I suspect international unrest and political tension given our socio-economic climate are the cause. 

^^^^ But I don't care about any of that either, I just want the one that I want.


----------



## corksil (Aug 24, 2011)

anyone?


----------

